# ispconfig 2.2.35 und awstats



## Wh1sper (11. Jan. 2010)

Ich habe von 2.230 auf 2.235 upgedatet
Bis zum Update funktionierte awstats, wie wird jetzt die tägliche Aktualisierung gemacht?
Aufruf des alten Croneintrages ists ja wohl nicht?!
Wenn ich den manuell aufrufe, dann macht er nämlich nichts.
Leider reichen meine php Kenntnisse nicht aus, um hier mal selber zu schauen. Gibt es sowas wie -x bei shell für php?


----------



## Till (11. Jan. 2010)

AWstats ist jetzt Bestandteil von ISPConfig selbst und kein extra addon mehr. Du kannst jetzt in den website settings einstellen, ob Du webalizer oder awstats haben möchtest und es dann über www.deinedomain.de/stats erreichen.


----------



## Wh1sper (11. Jan. 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> AWstats ist jetzt Bestandteil von ISPConfig selbst und kein extra addon mehr.


War bekannt.


Zitat von Till:


> Du kannst jetzt in den website settings einstellen, ob Du webalizer oder awstats haben möchtest und es dann über www.deinedomain.de/stats erreichen.


Aha, daher der Name Hase


----------

